# Has anybody tried Korg microKEY 61 as a master keyboard?



## romplin (May 12, 2020)

The microKEY has mini keys, but the action is really good according to a lot of people.

And I was really impressed by this piano performance on a Korg microKEY 37 (so just less keys than the 61 version) 

I'm wondering if anyone has tried these before directly in front of your computer display as a master keyboard? Normal size keyboards are taking a lot of space at this position, this not. But it has no normal size keys. The pro and cons are oblivious, but I'm not sure if this could be something or not. That's why I'm looking for real live experience with it.


----------



## mybadmemory (May 12, 2020)

I used it for some time. It has the best action of all mini keyboards I’ve tried, but in the end I still felt crippled with the key size and changed it for a keystation 49 as my desktop keyboard. It has one octave less but normal sized keys just worked better for me. And it a not that much bigger either.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 12, 2020)

had the microkry49 and liked it. there is nothing to compete and the form-factor is perfect for a little desk. I like the arturia keystep keys much more. best minikeys are on the korg minilogue (and xD) imho. korg and arturia should release these as a 61 midi-keyboard.


----------



## romplin (May 12, 2020)

*Sunny Schramm,* you said that you like the arturia keystep keys much more. Is this just because of bigger keys compared to the Korg microKEYS? Or better key action and velocity sensitivity? I'm not completely sure whether I understand it correctly.


----------



## whinecellar (May 12, 2020)

I just grabbed one (the bluetooth version) for on my desk right in front of my Apple wireless keyboard. Just wanted to have something for quick note entry on an unweighted keyboard in the same workspace as my main 88 key controller. Love it! Very light action - wish it had a bit more resistance, but it gets the job done and certainly the best mini-key action out there. Also has real pitch & mod wheels which is great on my desk since my main controller (Korg D1) doesn't have any!


----------



## Sunny Schramm (May 12, 2020)

romplin said:


> *Sunny Schramm,* you said that you like the arturia keystep keys much more. Is this just because of bigger keys compared to the Korg microKEYS? Or better key action and velocity sensitivity? I'm not completely sure whether I understand it correctly.



size (longer + key build), feeling (less wobbly), pressure point, more precise in velocity - sadly there is no 49 or 61 available from the minilogue/keystep


----------

